# [Installation][Dual Boot] Winxp : NTLDR manque (résolu)

## Bluespear

Bonjour,

j'ai installé gentoo 2006.1 sur un portable Dell M65, après quelques ennuis avec cette version graphique un peu pénible, j'ai linux qui démarre.

Par contre pas possible de démarrer windows xp, j'ai l'erreur suivant au lancement:

"NTLDR manque"

Ctrl+Alt+Del pour reboot...

Quelqu'un connaîtrait une solution ?Last edited by Bluespear on Sun Nov 26, 2006 10:44 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Scullder

B'jout

Je crois bien que t'as plus qu'à réinstaller windows   :Rolling Eyes: 

Je suis tombé là dessus : http://www.pc-dimension.com/windows-xp-ntldr-manque.html

J'ai déjà eu ce problème, la commande fixboot, à part effacer grub, n'a servi à rien.

----------

## Bluespear

Chouette   :Laughing: 

Bon, je ferai ça demain.. et ensuite en remettant grub ça va pas me briquer encore une fois ?

----------

## Scullder

J'utilise grub depuis 3 ans, installé à la main et tout, jamais eu de prob.

La seule fois où j'ai eu ce problème, c'était après une installation de Debian, avec l'installation de grub automatique, et je suis même pas sûr que ça soit lié à ça.

Donc bon... ça passe =)

----------

## Bluespear

 *Scullder wrote:*   

> J'utilise grub depuis 3 ans, installé à la main et tout, jamais eu de prob.
> 
> La seule fois où j'ai eu ce problème, c'était après une installation de Debian, avec l'installation de grub automatique, et je suis même pas sûr que ça soit lié à ça.
> 
> Donc bon... ça passe =)

 

Ok, là en l'occurrence c'était le livedvd avec l'interface graphique supra lourde  :Surprised:  Je refais l'installation avec un cd minimum parce que l'installation auto de grub semble pas être au point :p

----------

## nemo13

 *Bluespear wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai installé gentoo 2006.1 sur un portable Dell M65, après quelques ennuis avec cette version graphique un peu pénible, j'ai linux qui démarre.
> 
> Par contre pas possible de démarrer windows xp, j'ai l'erreur suivant au lancement:
> ...

 

Bonsoir,

A quoi ressemble ton /boot/grub/menu.lst ?

A+

----------

## Bluespear

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

>  *Bluespear wrote:*   Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai installé gentoo 2006.1 sur un portable Dell M65, après quelques ennuis avec cette version graphique un peu pénible, j'ai linux qui démarre.
> 
> Par contre pas possible de démarrer windows xp, j'ai l'erreur suivant au lancement:
> ...

 

```

...

title=Gentoo

root(hd0,2)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.18-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/sda6

title=Winxp

rootnoverify (hd0,1)

makeactive

chainloader +1
```

Sinon, mon fstab :

```

/dev/sda3  /boot ext2 noauto,noatime 12

/dev/sda6 / ext3 noatime 0 1

/dev/sda5 none swap sw 00

/dev/sda7 /home /ext3 noatime 0 1

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0 (....)

proc /proc proc defaults 00

shm /dev/shm tmpfs nodev,nosuid,noexec

```

Les partitions:

```

Device/Boot/Start/End/Blocks/Id/System

/dev/sda1 / / 1 / 14 / ... / 6 / FAT16

/dev/sda2 / * / .... / 7 /HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sda3 ... Linux

/dev/sda4 ... partition étendue

/dev/sda5 swap

/dev/sda6 partition racine linux

/dev/sda7 /home

```

J'ai xp qui refonctionne mais grub y est passé  :Surprised: 

----------

## man in the hill

 *Bluespear wrote:*   

> Par contre pas possible de démarrer windows xp, j'ai l'erreur suivant au lancement:
> 
> "NTLDR manque"
> 
> Ctrl+Alt+Del pour reboot...
> ...

 

salut,

Tu boot sur le cd windows et tu choisis Réparer et tu utilises la commande :

```
fixboot 
```

  pour réparer la zone boot et régénerer ntldr et si cela ne fonctinne pas :

```
fixmbr
```

 pour recréer la zone mbr

TU n'as pas besoin de réinstaller windows mais si tu n'arrives pas à regénérer ce fichier c'est clair que win ne va pas se lancer ... Ce fichier est un fichier caché se trouvant à la racine du lecteur C: de win ...

@ +

----------

## Bluespear

Windows xp est de retour  :Surprised: 

J'ai mis la partition xp en bootable, windows a mis son satané loader dessus, ensuite j'ai mis grub sur la partition ext2 que j'ai mise en bootable , par contre linux ne se lance pas, je dois avoir mis quelque chose de faux dans les paramètres pour le noyau ou la partition.

Edit: arf cette saleté de windows xp remet tout seul sa partition en bootable une fois lancé  :Mad: 

----------

## nemo13

 *Bluespear wrote:*   

> Windows xp est de retour 
> 
> J'ai mis la partition xp en bootable, windows a mis son satané loader dessus, ensuite j'ai mis grub sur la partition ext2 que j'ai mise en bootable , par contre linux ne se lance pas, je dois avoir mis quelque chose de faux dans les paramètres pour le noyau ou la partition.
> 
> Edit: arf cette saleté de windows xp remet tout seul sa partition en bootable une fois lancé 

 

A vue de pif tu as fait un fixmbr --> xp s'est donc installé sur le mbr de ton sda  --> au revoir celui de grub.

c'est pas grave , tu prends un live-cd ; puis lance grub install.

nota :ext2 de grub n'a pas besoin du flag bootable

----------

## nemo13

Autre chose,

tu as : *Quote:*   

> Device/Boot/Start/End/Blocks/Id/System
> 
> /dev/sda1 / / 1 / 14 / ... / 6 / FAT16
> 
> /dev/sda2 / * / .... / 7 /HPFS/NTFS 

 

en "langage" windows , sda1 correspond-t-il à C: ?

et sda2 à D:  ?

( ce qui voudrait dire que tu as installé win sur D. )

même dans ce cas, n'oublies pas que windows installe ntloader et ntdetect sur C:

si tu es bien dans ce cas de figure, tu dois mettre :

```
title=Winxp

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1
```

 et pas 

```
  rootnoverify (hd0,1)
```

A+

----------

## Bluespear

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

>  *Bluespear wrote:*   Windows xp est de retour 
> 
> J'ai mis la partition xp en bootable, windows a mis son satané loader dessus, ensuite j'ai mis grub sur la partition ext2 que j'ai mise en bootable , par contre linux ne se lance pas, je dois avoir mis quelque chose de faux dans les paramètres pour le noyau ou la partition.
> 
> Edit: arf cette saleté de windows xp remet tout seul sa partition en bootable une fois lancé  
> ...

 

Mais si windows xp met la ntfs avec le flag boot (après avoir lancé une fois xp), il deviant impossible d'accéder à grub sur la partition sda3 :/

Par contre si avec le livecd je remet sda3 (ou hd(0,2)) avec le bootflag, j'ai à nouveau grub, jusqu'au prochain lancement d'xp.

La partition Fat16 c'est des outils de diagnostiques dell et il doit pas y avoir grand chose d'autre dessus. (d'ailleurs xp réinstallé, il ne trouve plus cette partition).

Merci pour le coup de main  :Wink: 

Vivement une solution  :Very Happy: 

 :Rolling Eyes:  si seulement on pouvait éviter qu'xp s'amuse à écrire à tout va dans le secteur boot etc....

----------

## man in the hill

 *Bluespear wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mais si windows xp met la ntfs avec le flag boot (après avoir lancé une fois xp), il deviant impossible d'accéder à grub sur la partition sda3 :/
> 
> Par contre si avec le livecd je remet sda3 (ou hd(0,2)) avec le bootflag, j'ai à nouveau grub, jusqu'au prochain lancement d'xp.
> ...

 

J'ai du mal à suivre ton histoire mais de toute façon du dois avoir la partition xp et la partition linux active ...

Je te renvoie au manuel de grub qui pourra t'aider :

http://www.linux-france.org/article/sys/chargeurs/ix86/grub/grub-manual-fr.html

@ +

----------

## Untux

Et un petit :

```

title windows

unhide (hd0,1)

hide (hd0,0)

rootnoverify (hd0,1)

makeactive

chainloader +1

```

Est-ce que ça aide ?

Grub manual - 4.2.6 DOS/Windos

----------

## Untux

A part ça, mon truc ne règle pas ton problème immédiat. Nemo13 t'a indiqué qu'après avoir exécuté le fixmbr tu devais réinstaller Grub... est-ce que tu l'as fait ? Ton dernier message laisse penser le contraire. D'autre part, tu n'as pas besoin du bootflag sur le sda3 pour booter linux. Le bootflag doit être actif uniquement pour windows sur sda2 (...même pas sur... j'ai un petit doute).

Si je t'ai bien suivit, tu as fait dans l'ordre :

a) installé Grub sur le mbr

b) Boot linux ok mais problème windows NTLDR

c) restauration du mbr windows avec « fixmbr » (ici windows a détruit ton installation Grub, et c'est normal)

d) boot sda = windows et windows fonctionne mais plus possible de booter grub/linux (logique)

e) boot CD-ROM, Grub te permet de booter ton linux sur sda3

f) reboot disque dur = windows et tu ne comprends plus rien :p

Si c'est le cas tu dois bel et bien ré-installer Grub en suivant ces instructions Installing Grub natively.

Dans ton cas il faudra faire

```

Grub > root (hd0,2)

Grub > setup (hd0)

```

--> rebooter l'ordinateur sur le disque dur ! (virer le CD-ROM) et en principe tu devrais pouvoir démarrer Windows et Linux. Si windows ne fonctionne pas, essaye le truc de mon message précédent. Bonne chance.

----------

## Bluespear

Ok, pour grub c'est bon, j'avais simplement un peu trop forcé sur le bricolage et je le mettais sur des partitions n'importe où  :Mad: 

A force de bricoler, je faisais n'importe quoi  :Very Happy: 

Je vais enfin pouvoir poursuivre l'installation ^^

Vraiment merci pour l'aide.

----------

